
How did WebKit  lose out to  electron ? - noloblo
chrome and electron-based applications really heat the Mac, get the fan running all the time  and bringing it to a halt.<p>Are there  projects to build native cocoa  apps on top of eth&#x2F;btc much like aquamacs for emacs<p>Are there technical reasons why electron won over WebKit
======
smt88
Does VS Code heat your Mac?

It may be that most Electron-based apps are badly written, rather than that
all Electron apps will do that to your machine.

~~~
noloblo
Yes it does but the big culprits are slack chrome and ethereum

------
cpr
I suspect because node.js (something like which was needed) was already using
V8 so you'd have to use the corresponding browser core engine.

